

Octogit - Giving git more tentacles - googletron
http://myusuf3.github.com/octogit/

======
halostatue
Seems pretty neat, but I personally find 'hub'
(<https://github.com/defunkt/hub>) a better fit: it acts as a filter to git
itself. This might be interesting for issues handling. (But it could probably
be added to 'hub').

There are some things in 'hub' that aren't working in the release because of
github's move away from user tokens—but there's an active branch with a
proposed fix.

~~~
googletron
They were working on providing CLI OAuth waiting for that; It was mainly to
scratch an itch I had. If others can benefit from it great. I will keep it
maintained and in working order.

------
googletron
I built this. If there are bugs makes issues; I will fix them. I welcome
suggestions and feature requests.

~~~
SkyMarshal
Very cool, does it support organizations? Eg, can octogit create a repo in one
of my organizations, instead of my main account?

Perhaps:

octogit create git@github.com:org-name/new-repo-name.git 'new repo desc'

~~~
googletron
I have completed the feature it will be in the next release.

~~~
SkyMarshal
Excellent! I went to submit it as an issue, but several people had beat me to
it. Guess it's popular. Thanks!

------
Produce
You could at least tidy up the presentation.

> A free, open source solution for creating github repositories from the
> __commandline avoid __the usual copy and paste. Keep up to date on issues,
> and much more.

Needs a comma.

> octogit login &ltusername> &ltpassword> # allows you to store your github
> authetication data octogit create &ltreponame> 'description' # lets you
> create the repository both locally and on github octogit issues # lets you
> see all the related issues in the current repository octogit issues
> &ltnumber> # lets you see a specific issue with summary octogit issues
> &ltnumber> close # lets you close an issue

&lt's everywhere.

The "follow" link's right hand corners are cut off.

The title is showing Octogit plus a unicode D with a horizontal line through
it (can't seem to paste it here).

EDIT: Downvotes for constructive criticism? Really?

~~~
farslan
It's on Github. That means you could fix that and send a pull request to the
developer (which is consructive) instead of making a "constructive criticsm".

~~~
Produce
Contributing to open source comes in many flavours. Bug reporting is one of
them. I simply don't have the motivation to contribute more than this to a
project which doesn't personally interest me. Instead of throwing the little I
do give back in my face, why not make use of it?

~~~
pavel_lishin
> I simply don't have the motivation to contribute more than this to a project
> which doesn't personally interest me

Creating an issue wouldn't have taken much more effort. I think your tone is
what most people are having a problem with. Re-read your comment, and imagine
that it's someone commenting on one of your projects.

~~~
richardlblair
pavel_lishin is right.

Had you changed your tone, submitted an issue, or as farslan suggested you
could have taken an extra 5 minutes and submitted the changes yourself. If you
had done that you would be a contributor to a great project, but unfortunately
now you're just an ass.

------
fcoury
Didn't play with it yet, but I have a question. I have an organization linked
with my personal account. Is it possible to creat a repo for that
organization, instead of one for myself using this tool?

~~~
googletron
Its a feature that has been requested. I am going to implement it soon.

<https://github.com/myusuf3/octogit/issues/19>

------
homosaur
People that make projects using pip need to explain how to install pip. It
doesn't come with Mac or Ubuntu by default. I know what the package is for
Ubuntu but Mac, I have no idea.

EDIT: after 5 minutes of Googling since "PIP" is a common acronym that stands
for a bunch of things, you can install it on Mac via `easy_install` which
comes on it by default.

`sudo easy_install pip`

~~~
Skywing
For what it's worth, the pip website does explain that you can install pip
with easy_install.

~~~
chris_wot
Actually, it took me about 30 minutes to find how to install onto 64-bit
Windows. You need to first install Python, then run the following:

<http://peak.telecommunity.com/dist/ez_setup.py>

Then you use easy install to install pip. That's how I got it working, but I'm
a complete Python newbie!

~~~
zokier
For future reference, <http://www.lfd.uci.edu/~gohlke/pythonlibs/> contains
tons of Python packages (including pip!) with nice installers for various
Python versions.

~~~
chris_wot
Sir, best reply ever! Thank you so much for this!

------
feiern
One thing I noticed: Could you link more prominently to the github page/repo
of the project? One has to click the "watch" button to get there (which I
didn't know before, so at least I learned something :D).

My idea would be to make a prominent "on github" link or link the big title to
the repo.

------
joshontheweb
This is pretty cool. I don't know if I would use it for everything but
'create' and 'issues' looks sweet! I'm assuming you can use it with git
interchangeably.

------
chris_wot
This looks pretty awesome! After installing it though I get an error saying it
can't find git... but git is in my path. Any ideas how to troubleshoot this?

